# staff writer



## gasparastampa

Ciao a tutti,

Washington Post Staff Writer - posso tradurre "staff writer" con un semplice "giornalista"? 

grazie.

Emanuela


----------



## Akire72

Be' credo che sia un giornalista facente parte dello staff del Washington Post (sottolinea che non è un freelance)


----------



## gasparastampa

Grazie Akire, ma va specificato? e se sì, con quale termine? A me non viene in mente niente.


----------



## Akire72

Solitamente in italiano si specifica l'esatto contrario, ovvero se si è freelance. Io non lo specificherei, appesantiresti la traduzione inutilmente: in italiano è implicito e comunque non rilevante.


----------



## Necsus

*NEW QUESTION* ​ 
Riprendo questo thread sperando che la risposta possa essere integrata: quali sono le possibili traduzioni di 'staff writer'?
Riporto alcune delle battute del film 'The Soloist' in cui compare il termine, anche se non credo che possano essere molto d'aiuto:

STEVE - What if I were to want to write a story about you for the newspaper?
NATHANIEL - What-- Los Angeles Times. Los Angeles newspaper. Staff writer Mister Steve Lopez.
STEVE - Yeah, that's me. And, and do you mind if I...record... this? And I want to write a story... about you. A column about how a guy like you winds up on the street. What do you think of that?

Forse _articolista_?
Grazie!


----------



## Danieloid

Necsus said:


> *NEW QUESTION* ​
> Riprendo questo thread sperando che la risposta possa essere integrata: quali sono le possibili traduzioni di 'staff writer'?
> Riporto alcune delle battute del film 'The Soloist' in cui compare il termine, anche se non credo che possano essere molto d'aiuto:
> 
> STEVE - What if I were to want to write a story about you for the newspaper?
> NATHANIEL - What-- Los Angeles Times. Los Angeles newspaper. Staff writer Mister Steve Lopez.
> STEVE - Yeah, that's me. And, and do you mind if I...record... this? And I want to write a story... about you. A column about how a guy like you winds up on the street. What do you think of that?
> 
> Forse _articolista_?
> Grazie!



Naturalmente un madrelingua potrà essere più illuminante, ma la mia sensazione è che in questo caso, addirittura, non si dovrebbe scrivere nulla.

NATHANIEL - Cosa… (Legge un biglietto da visita?) "Los Angeles Times." Oh, un giornale di Los Angeles… "Steve Lopez."
Ancora meglio:
NATHANIEL - Cosa… "Steve Lopez. Los Angeles Times." Oh, un giornale di Los Angeles…
Che Steve è un giornalista è implicito.
Un'altra possibilità:
NATHANIEL - Cosa… "Steve Lopez. Los Angeles Times." Oh, un giornalista (del Los Angeles Times)…


----------



## miri

"Staff writer" è un *editorialista*.


----------



## Danieloid

Ahhh! Grazie Miri!


----------



## miri

Prego, Daniel


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> "Staff writer" è un *editorialista*.


Grazie, *miri*. Però in questo caso forse viene usato con un altro significato, perché da quello che so, ma correggimi se non è così, un editoriale è un articolo di fondo pubblicato in prima pagina in cui si esprime l'ideologia del giornale, tanto che spesso è scritto dal direttore stesso. Da quello che ho potuto vedere finora, invece, Steve è un 'qualunque' giornalista, a cui spesso viene anche detto su cosa scrivere, e che è alla ricerca proprio dell'argomento per un articolo 'importante'. Motivo per cui tenta di approfondire la conoscenza di Nathaniel, un geniale musicista finito a vivere in strada (che ahimè parla proprio così, *Danieloid*, non legge niente... Grazie, comunque). 
Potrebbe forse anche essere semplicemente _reporter_, come viene definito in questo forum, o _cronista_...


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Grazie, *miri*. Però in questo caso forse viene usato con un altro significato, perché da quello che so, ma correggimi se non è così, un editoriale è un articolo di fondo pubblicato in prima pagina in cui si esprime l'ideologia del giornale, tanto che spesso è scritto dal direttore stesso. Da quello che ho potuto vedere finora, invece, Steve è un 'qualunque' giornalista, a cui spesso viene anche detto su cosa scrivere, e che è alla ricerca proprio dell'argomento per un articolo 'importante'. Motivo per cui tenta di approfondire la conoscenza di Nathaniel, un geniale musicista finito a vivere in strada (che ahimè parla proprio così, *Danieloid*, non legge niente... Grazie, comunque).
> Potrebbe forse anche essere semplicemente _reporter_, come viene definito in questo forum, o _cronista_...


Quindi sì, sarebbe in effetti un giornalista di poco conto, l'ultima ruota del carro, che cerca di farsi notare - potrebbe essere che cerca di farsi passare per editorialista per fare colpo sulla gente? Se così fosse, andrebbe bene editorialista, no?


----------



## miri

Ciao Necsus!
La traduzione "editorialista" per "staff writer" è data dal Ragazzini
( # staff secretary, segretario (o segretaria) di redazione (di un giornale) # staff sergeant (mil., in GB e in USA) sergente maggiore; (aeron. mil., in USA) sergente # (org. az.) staff turnover, rotazione del personale # staff work, lavoro organizzativo # *staff writer, editorialista* #)
ma visto che poi anche a me è venuto qualche dubbio, prima di leggere il tuo post, stavo appunto cercando conferme. In alcuni documenti pare essere un semplice giornalista, in altri mi sembra di no QUA.
L'editorialista è quello che dici tu, ma non solo, QUI.
Tuttavia è sicuramente una figura di spicco, il che non credo si addica al "tuo" Steve.


----------



## Danieloid

Necsus said:


> *NEW QUESTION* ​
> Riprendo questo thread sperando che la risposta possa essere integrata: quali sono le possibili traduzioni di 'staff writer'?
> Riporto alcune delle battute del film 'The Soloist' in cui compare il termine, anche se non credo che possano essere molto d'aiuto:
> 
> STEVE - What if I were to want to write a story about you for the newspaper?
> NATHANIEL - What-- Los Angeles Times. Los Angeles newspaper. Staff writer Mister Steve Lopez.
> STEVE - Yeah, that's me. And, and do you mind if I...record... this? And I want to write a story... about you. A column about how a guy like you winds up on the street. What do you think of that?
> 
> Forse _articolista_?
> Grazie!


Necsus, il film non è ancora uscito (data prevista uscita USA: 13 marzo 2009).
Lo stai forse traducendo per il doppiaggio? 
Comunque, se non c'è un motivo specifico per comportarsi altrimenti, come suggerito per esempio da London Calling, io tradurrei con il semplice "giornalista", come del resto recitano i trailer. "A journalist lost for words, and a life that lost its way…"


----------



## Necsus

Danieloid said:


> Necsus, il film non è ancora uscito (data prevista uscita USA: 13 marzo 2009).
> Lo sospettavo...!
> Lo stai forse traducendo per il doppiaggio?
> Eccertochessì, that's my job. Lo sto _adattando_.
> Comunque, se non c'è un motivo specifico per comportarsi altrimenti, come suggerito per esempio da London Calling, io tradurrei con il semplice "giornalista", come del resto recitano i trailer. "A journalist lost for words, and a life that lost its way…"


No, non credo ci sia un motivo specifico. O meglio, il motivo è quello per cui ho aperto il thread, e cioè che in originale è _staff writer_, non _journalist_ o _reporter_. Però... parlarne con voi mi ha costretto a riflettere, attività non facilissima, e ora, dopo un rapido controllo, ho verificato una cosina che mi avete sollecitato a notare: solo Nathaniel lo chiama così...! Quindi, con la riserva di vedere se e come altri personaggi definiscono la sua occupazione, mi viene da pensare, grazie ai vostri preziosissimi suggerimenti, che possa essere effettivamente giusto 'editorialista' o simili, perché forse è così che Nat lo vede, nella sua percezione per altro un tantino alterata della realtà. Per ora mi attengo a questa linea...

Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## Danieloid

Eh eh eh… avevo visto giusto… 
Dunque, è fondamentale capire anche l'espressione, l'intonazione dello schizofrenico musicista… Probabilmente "editorialista" va bene, se detto con intonazione sprezzante: Come dire: "Guarda guarda, un editorialista dell'importante Los Angeles Times!" laddove "editorialista" andrebbe sottolineato.


----------



## Necsus

Danieloid said:


> Eh eh eh… avevo visto giusto…
> Dunque, è fondamentale capire anche l'espressione, l'intonazione dello schizofrenico musicista… Probabilmente "editorialista" va bene, se detto con intonazione sprezzante: Come dire: "Guarda guarda, un editorialista dell'importante Los Angeles Times!" laddove "editorialista" andrebbe sottolineato.


_Capire_ è una parola grossa, in quanto Foxx biascica delle cose quasi incomprensibili e apparentemente senza nessi logici, ma se il motivo fosse veramente quello che dicevo, lo farebbe con reale ammirazione, non con disprezzo. Più avanti nel film ho visto che addirittura dice a Steve che è il suo Dio...
Grazie ancora.


----------



## wonderment

Necsus said:


> No, non credo ci sia un motivo specifico. O meglio, il motivo è quello per cui ho aperto il thread, e cioè che in originale è _staff writer_, non _journalist_ o _reporter_. Però... parlarne con voi mi ha costretto a riflettere, attività non facilissima, e ora, dopo un rapido controllo, ho verificato una cosina che mi avete sollecitato a notare: solo Nathaniel lo chiama così...! Quindi, con la riserva di vedere se e come altri personaggi definiscono la sua occupazione, mi viene da pensare, grazie ai vostri preziosissimi suggerimenti, che possa essere effettivamente giusto 'editorialista' o simili, perché forse è così che Nat lo vede, nella sua percezione per altro un tantino alterata della realtà. Per ora mi attengo a questa linea...


Hi Necsus 

I remember reading the original articles on which the book and movie are based. The author, Steve Lopez, is a news columnist for the _Los Angeles Times_, and covers California and local news (not front-page national or world news). It's a respectable position because he gets his own regular column. The terms _editorialista_ and _articolista_ seem to fit his job title. But Nathaniel uses a more general term to describe him, 'staff writer' (a reporter who's employed by the paper for which he writes, as opposed to a freelancer); he could've said, "L.A. newspaper. Reporter. Mister Lopez," and it would mean much the same thing. So perhaps _reporter o cronista_ could fit the context?


----------



## Necsus

wonderment said:


> Hi Necsus
> 
> I remember reading the original articles on which the book and movie are based. The author, Steve Lopez, is a news columnist for the _Los Angeles Times_, and covers California and local news (not front-page national or world news). It's a respectable position because he gets his own regular column. The terms _editorialista_ and _articolista_ seem to fit his job title. But Nathaniel uses a more general term to describe him, 'staff writer' (a reporter who's employed by the paper for which he writes, as opposed to a freelancer); he could've said, "L.A. newspaper. Reporter. Mister Lopez," and it would mean much the same thing. So perhaps _reporter o cronista_ could fit the context?


Wow, thanks a lot, wonderment! So, you think that 'staff writer' is simply a more general term used by Nathaniel? 
In this case I suppose I can use _reporter_, which is an English term frequently used in Italian as well.


----------



## wonderment

Prego!  Yes, 'staff writer' is more general than 'news columnist' as a job title.


----------



## miri

"Columnist" can be translated with "opinionista". In the trailer they show the front page of LA Times with an article by Steve Lopez. Nathaniel seems to know about Lopez. Could it be possible that Nathaniel just repeats what he used to see written on the paper and reports it in his own way/words: "Los Angeles Times. Los Angeles newspaper. Staff writer Mister Steve Lopez."??

EDIT: anyway HERE are several pages I found yesterday which might be useful to know more about Steve Lopez, if one has the patience to read them )


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> EDIT: anyway HEREareseveral pages I foundyesterday whichmightbe useful to know more about Steve Lopez, if one has the patience to read them )


Be', che diri, miri? Grazie davvero per la valanga di collegamenti e per il tempo che hai dedicato alla questione! 
Da una prima occhiata a quelli che non avevo ancora trovato, Steve in originale viene quasi sempre definito _columnist_. Del resto il film parla ovviamente di Lopez prima che acquisisse la notorietà che gli è venuta dagli articoli su Ayers...


----------



## miri

Di nulla, Necsus, è una bella storia!
Quel che cercavo era un riscontro all'idea che mi era passata per la mente, vale a dire che Nathaniel potesse aver visto scritto "Steve Lopez, staff writer" su qualche articolo del LA Times. Non ho trovato niente, purtroppo.
Visto che Steve Lopez è su Myspace, perchè non gli scriviamo per chiedergli lumi direttamente?  Wild idea?  Dai Necsus, pensiamo a come formulare una domanda sulla sua carriera giornalistica, dalla risposta alla quale si possano desumere le informazioni che servono (ovviamente non mi riferisco alla traduzione in italiano di "staff writer")
Che pensi? Che pensate? 
Che sono pazza?


----------



## wonderment

miri said:


> "Columnist" can be translated with "opinionista".


Hi, Miri  Yes, you’re surely right... though I’m wondering if they are equivalent terms. Steve Lopez does express his opinions to a certain extent in his articles, but he also reports on news in politics, culture and areas of general human interest. If you look at this page, you can see a listing of all the columnists who write for the _L.A. Times._ Most are staff writers, a few are freelancers. They cover all sections of the paper: news, opinion, business, sports, ect., not just the opinion section, where the editorials and Op-Ed articles are. 



> In the trailer they show the front page of LA Times with an article by Steve Lopez. Nathaniel seems to know about Lopez. Could it be possible that Nathaniel just repeats what he used to see written on the paper and reports it in his own way/words: "Los Angeles Times. Los Angeles newspaper. Staff writer Mister Steve Lopez."??



Lopez wrote a series of articles about Nathanial over the course of about a year as their friendship developed. I suspect that this bit dialogue took place after they had gotten to know each other, and enough trust had been established in their relationship for Lopez to venture his idea. I don’t think it would've been possible for Nathaniel to see "Steve Lopez, staff writer" written anywhere in the _L.A. Times_. There would be a simple by-line under an article’s title (“By Steve Lopez”) which is customary for newspapers, but no job title like “By Steve Lopez, staff writer” or “By Steve Lopez, news columnist”.


----------



## miri

Thank you Wonderment for your interesting reply and link !



wonderment said:


> though I’m wondering if they are equivalent terms.


I have to do further research on this matter, which involves also comparing a column with what in Italian is called "rubrica giornalistica".



wonderment said:


> I don’t think it would've been possible for Nathaniel to see "Steve Lopez, staff writer" written anywhere in the _L.A. Times_. There would be a simple by-line under an article’s title (“By Steve Lopez”) which is customary for newspapers, but no job title like “By Steve Lopez, staff writer” or “By Steve Lopez, news columnist”.



This idea came to my mind after seeing this, which obviously does not refer to Lopez, but left me with the impression that the hypothesis was not so far-fetched. Moreover, Dafna Linzer is defined here  as a reporter, even though an outstanding one, so here we go back full circle to the initial question: what is exactly the difference between a staff writer and a reporter? Why does the dictionary have "editorialista" for "staff writer" if it is simply a reporter?
The problem can be solved by using "giornalista" as an umbrella term, but it would be interesting if we could get to the bottom of it.


----------



## wonderment

miri said:


> This idea came to my mind after seeing this, which obviously does not refer to Lopez, but left me with the impression that the hypothesis was not so far-fetched. Moreover, Dafna Linzer is defined here  as a reporter, even though an outstanding one, so here we go back full circle to the initial question: what is exactly the difference between a staff writer and a reporter? Why does the dictionary have "editorialista" for "staff writer" if it is simply a reporter?
> The problem can be solved by using "giornalista" as an umbrella term, but it would be interesting if we could get to the bottom of it.



I’ll give it a try, Miri. Please correct my mistakes, especially with the Italian terms.  

reporter (_reporter, cronista_): synonymous with journalist (_giornalista_)

staff writer/reporter: a writer/reporter who is employed on a regular salary basis by the newspaper that publishes his work. 

freelance reporter: a reporter who sells his work to different companies rather than be permanently employed by one company. ​columnist (_giornalista che cura una rubrica, articolista? opinionista?_): a reporter who writes a regular column, giving opinions on the stories he reports 

I’m lost on _editorialista_. I thought ‘opinion columnist’ (commentator on the news) could work as a translation, though now I’m not sure. What’s the distinction between _opinionista_ and _editorialista_? In the opinion section of major newspapers, they usually have a few columnists on permanent staff. The editors who write the paper’s editorials are also part of permanent writing staff. So it’s possible to think of ‘staff writer’ as the umbrella term that encompasses ‘opinion columnist’ (_editorialista_?). 

(ooops, the _L.A. Times_ and _N.Y. Times_ have different by-line practices than the _WaPo_—thanks for pointing that out. ) Hope I haven’t confused you more...
-----

Edit add: While journalistic excellence is a necessity for hiring at places like the _WaPo_ and _NY Times_, being famous is not a requisite for being a staff writer in the way it seems to be for _editorialista_.


----------



## Necsus

wonderment said:


> Lopez wrote a series of articles about Nathanial over the course of about a year as their friendship developed. I suspect that this bit dialogue took place after they had gotten to know each other, and enough trust had been established in their relationship for Lopez to venture his idea. I don’t think it would've been possible for Nathaniel to see "Steve Lopez, staff writer" written anywhere in the _L.A. Times_. There would be a simple by-line under an article’s title (“By Steve Lopez”) which is customary for newspapers, but no job title like “By Steve Lopez, staff writer” or “By Steve Lopez, news columnist”.


Actually the dialogue take place at the beginning of their acquaintance, it is the second time that Steve meets Nat, but the conclusion is the same. By the way, do you know what 'Points West' is? Steve always starts his tape recording about the article he's writing saying "Points West, by Steve Lopez". If he is a columnist, could it maybe be his column on LA Times? I have no idea...


----------



## wonderment

miri said:


> La traduzione "editorialista" per "staff writer" è data dal Ragazzini
> ( # staff secretary, segretario (o segretaria) di redazione (di un giornale) # staff sergeant (mil., in GB e in USA) sergente maggiore; (aeron. mil., in USA) sergente # (org. az.) staff turnover, rotazione del personale # staff work, lavoro organizzativo # *staff writer, editorialista* #)


The more I think about this, the more I think Ragazzini's choice is imprecise and misleading.  _staff writer_ as defined by dictionary.com



> (of a professional person) employed on the staff of a corporation, publication, institution, or the like rather than being self-employed or practicing privately: a _staff writer_; _staff physicians_ at the hospital.



Something else to consider as we try to figure out these terms: Both Linzer and Lopez are reporters, both are staff writers, but only Lopez is a columnist. The difference is that Lopez has his own column, and in addition to reporting news, he can express his opinions; Linzer writes straight news, reporting the details of the story with as much objectivity as possible. I think  _editorialista_ could apply to Lopez, but not Linzer. Your thoughts?



Necsus said:


> Actually the dialogue take place at the beginning of their acquaintance, it is the second time that Steve meets Nat, but the conclusion is the same. By the way, do you know what 'Points West' is? Steve always starts his tape recording about the article he's writing saying "Points West, by Steve Lopez". If he is a columnist, could it maybe be his column on LA Times? I have no idea...


It’s been a while since I’ve seen a print-edition of the _LA Times_, so I don’t remember if his column is titled that. I doubt it as it’s not there in the on-line version. Still, it’s possible for him to call it something, and "Points West" seems apt. _The Times_ is a west coast paper, and his column is in the California/Local section. (_point_: the important or essential thing, the salient feature of a story, a particular aim, purpose, geographical destination)


----------



## miri

wonderment said:


> The more I think about this, the more I think Ragazzini's choice is imprecise and misleading.  _staff writer_ as defined by dictionary.com
> 
> I could't agree more, Wonderment! From all I read, a staff writer is a regular journalist, steadily employed, unlike a freelancer. But there must be a reason why such a good dictionary states that, so I thought they probably mean that since a staff writer can be a member of the editorial staff, he *might* sometimes cover the position of  editorialist.  Anyway the lack of precision is undisputable. I would translate staff writer as "*giornalista*".
> 
> Something else to consider as we try to figure out these terms: Both Linzer and Lopez are reporters, both are staff writers, but only Lopez is a columnist. I agree!
> The difference is that Lopez has his own column, and in addition to reporting news, he can express his opinions; Linzer writes straight news, reporting the details of the story with as much objectivity as possible. if you consider what she did to uncover that the assumption on which the war against Iraq was false, I would call it investigative reporting, rather than mere reporting
> I think  _editorialista_ could apply to Lopez, but not Linzer. Your thoughts?
> At this point I think _editorialista_  applies neither to Lopez nor to Linzer.
> I believe neither of them writes the main newspaper article daily, which is what an editorialista does.
> Although what you wrote about Lopez is definitely true. He reports and *always* expresses his opinions. I'd say Lopez is an "*opinionista*" who writes a column regularly on topical news (*rubrica di attualità*)
> 
> It’s been a while since I’ve seen a print-edition of the _LA Times_, so I don’t remember if his column is titled that. I doubt it as it’s not there in the on-line version. Still, it’s possible for him to call it something, and "Points West" seems apt. _The Times_ is a west coast paper, and his column is in the California/Local section. (_point_: the important or essential thing, the salient feature of a story, a particular aim, purpose, geographical destination)
> It *is* titled Points West.


----------



## Necsus

Thanks again, miri & wonderment!


----------



## wonderment

You're welcome again, Necsus. And thanks very much, Miri, for the helpful feedback! 



miri said:


> I would translate *staff writer* as *giornalista*


Why not also *reporter*?  I’m very curious to know about Italian usage. As a matter of AE usage only (I really don’t assume the same for Italian), reporter and journalist are synonymous, but one is much more likely to refer to Steve Lopez as being “a reporter for the _LA Times_” rather than “a journalist for the _LA Times_”. (If numbers mean anything, Google hits : “reporter for” Times= 3,800,000 vs. “journalist for”  Times = 806,000)


----------



## Necsus

wonderment said:


> Why not also *reporter*?  I’m very curious to know about Italian usage. As a matter of AE usage only (I really don’t assume the same for Italian), reporter and journalist are synonymous, but one is much more likely to refer to Steve Lopez as being “a reporter for the _LA Times_” rather than “a journalist for the _LA Times_”. (If numbers mean anything, Google hits : “reporter for” Times= 3,800,000 vs. “journalist for” Times = 806,000)





Necsus said:


> In this case I suppose I can use _reporter_, which is an English term frequently used in Italian as well.


----------



## Danieloid

Necsus said:


>



Mmmhh… I remember I heard the term "reporter" in italian versions of american movies from 50s and 60s. I don't think it's much used today.
And, by the way, it's not italian.
(Sorry for my english)


----------



## Necsus

Danieloid said:


> Mmmhh… I remember I heard the term "reporter" in italian versions of american movies from 50s and 60s. I don't think it's much used today.
> And, by the way, it's not italian.
> (Sorry for my english)


Ciao, Daniele. Di fatto non bisogna necessariamente proporre un esatto corrispettivo italiano del termine con cui viene definito Steve in inglese, ma solo usare un termine che renda in modo abbastanza preciso l'idea di quella che è la sua posizione professionale. Si sa che la vicenda si svolge in America, e se _reporter_ richiamasse l'idea di giornalista per i paesi anglosassoni, andrebbe benissimo. Del resto un più generico _giornalista_ mi sembra l'unica alternativa possibile fra tutte quelle proposte, che vado a riassumere:

giornalista,
reporter,
editorialista,
cronista,
articolista,
opinionista; e aggiungo:
redattore,
pubblicista,
elzevirista.


----------



## miri

Riassuntone di quello che ho trovato, poi a voi la scelta!

Staff  writer  = giornalista,  simile a newswriter, a cui il giornale affida un argomento su cui scrivere o a cui il cronista passa il materiale raccolto sul campo 

Reporter = cronista, inviato o corrispondente   

Giornalista = è la professione di chi svolge un'attività retribuita scrivendo articoli, inchieste (o _reportage_) ed editoriali per testate giornalistiche quotidiane o periodiche, o agenzie di stampa, su carta stampata o per emittenti radiofoniche o televisive.     

Corrispondente e inviato (e differenze) = il *corrispondente* è un giornalista che fornisce informazioni da una città differente da quella nella quale hanno sede la redazione centrale o le redazioni decentrate di un organo d'informazione.[1] Spesso il corrispondente viene confuso con l'inviato: entrambi, infatti, trasmettono notizie da città diverse da quelle in cui ha sede il giornale, ma il secondo riceve l'incarico, nominalmente temporaneo, dal direttore responsabile.[2] L'inviato, inoltre, è un redattore, mentre il corrispondente non lo è.[3] 

  Redattore = vedi link sopra

  Risultati di Google
  “*Giornalista* del quotidiano…” = *35.500 *
  “*Inviato* del quotidiano …”      =         *4.830*
  “*Corrispondente* del quot…  ”  =   *3.290*
  “*Cronista *del quotidiano …”    =    *1.880*
  “*Reporter* del quotidiano…”     =           *495*


Ciao* 
*


----------



## edfnl

Mi piace molto la cosa del sottintendere, invece.
Che ve ne pare di: "Steve Lopez *del* Los Angeles Times."


----------



## miri

Questa, Edfnl, è la frase/battuta di Nat che Necsus deve adattare: 
NATHANIEL - What-- Los Angeles Times. Los Angeles newspaper. Staff writer Mister Steve Lopez.


----------



## Necsus

edfnl said:


> Mi piace molto la cosa del sottintendere, invece.
> Che ve ne pare di: "Steve Lopez *del* Los Angeles Times."


Perdiana, edfnl, così si vanificherebbe il prezioso cotributo di 34 post sull'argomento...! 
Alla fine forse la soluzione più valida in italiano rimane quella anche più generica di _giornalista_. (fantastica ricerca, miri!)


----------



## edfnl

Sì,sì ho letto _TUTTE _le risposte! Solo che, per l'appunto, nell'indecisione, visto che non è specificato altro....  secondo me in questo caso non è del tutto sbagliato omettere il titolo specifico, per il semplice motivo che non si capisce esattamente il ruolo che ha/si crede abbia questo steve.... il rischio è quello di mettere una parola troppo "significativa", quando magari "staff writer" è più neutro a livello di significato! Insomma, usando una parola non comune (ad es: "editorialista") si rischia di porre troppo l'accento su un aspetto che magari nell'originale è marginale (il fatto che Steve sia EFFETTIVAMENTE un editorialista).


----------



## miri

Necsus, se fossi in te chiederei a Lopez! 
"Caro Lopez, ma che vo' di' sto' "staff writer" ??"


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Necsus, se fossi in te chiederei a Lopez!
> "Caro Lopez, ma che vo' di' sto' "staff writer" ??"


Eh, dovrebbe conoscere l'taliano, per potermi rispondere con cognizione di causa...


----------



## london calling

edfnl said:


> Sì,sì ho letto _TUTTE _le risposte! Solo che, per l'appunto, nell'indecisione, visto che non è specificato altro.... secondo me in questo caso non è del tutto sbagliato omettere il titolo specifico, per il semplice motivo che non si capisce esattamente il ruolo che ha/si crede abbia questo steve.... il rischio è quello di mettere una parola troppo "significativa", quando magari "staff writer" è più neutro a livello di significato! Insomma, usando una parola non comune (ad es: "editorialista") si rischia di porre troppo l'accento su un aspetto che magari nell'originale è marginale (il fatto che Steve sia EFFETTIVAMENTE un editorialista).


Non è niente male come idea, secondo me, se veramente non ha importanza sapere esattamente che posizione occupi.....


----------



## miri

Secondo me, Jo, è importante esplicitare un termine, almeno "giornalista", altrimenti si sminuisce il senso di stupore provato da Nat per il fatto che una persona che riveste un ruolo pubblico di un certo spessore si interessi a lui ...


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Secondo me, Jo, è importante esplicitare un termine, almeno "giornalista", altrimenti si sminuisce il senso di stupore provato da Nat per il fatto che una persona che riveste un ruolo pubblico di un certo spessore si interessi a lui ...


 Sono d'accordo, miri. Inoltre, pur dicendo in continuazione frasi apparentemente prive di nessi logici fra di loro, Nathaniel non usa parole senza motivo.


----------



## wonderment

miri said:


> Staff  writer  = giornalista,  simile a newswriter, a cui il giornale affida un argomento su cui scrivere o a cui il cronista passa il materiale raccolto sul campo
> 
> Reporter = cronista, inviato o corrispondente



I agree that _giornalista_ is an apt choice.  That said, I just want to add that in the context of print journalism, ‘staff writer’ and ‘reporter’ are often one and the same person. Writing is an indispensible part of being a reporter. Most reporters do not spend all their time collecting facts and information, and leave the writing to others. Linzer and Lopez are staff writers, but clearly not newswriters who write primarily from information gathered by others in the field. A newswriter, whose only job is to write up the news, is technically not a reporter. From miri’s second link which describes the role of reporters in both print and broadcast journalism:



> In covering a story, reporters investigate leads and news tips, look at documents, observe events at the scene, and interview people...At their office, they organize the material, determine the focus or emphasis, write their stories...Many reporters enter information or write stories using laptop computers and electronically submit the material to their offices from remote locations. In some cases, newswriters write a story from information collected and submitted by reporters. General-assignment reporters write about newsworthy occurrences...



Reporters write. Newswriter do not report. Lopez is a reporter, not a newswriter. To be precise, ‘staff writers’ are journalists who write for the paper, and most of the time, they are the reporters.


----------



## Necsus

Okay, okay, _giornalista..._! Thanks, wonder.


----------



## Gifh

Salve a tutti, cercavo una traduzione per "Staff writer", che si adatti ad una scheda informativa del cast di una serie televisiva. 
Secondo voi, è corretto tradurre come *co-autore*?


----------



## arthurlee

Wow... discussione interessantissima e molto utile! Ma... che dire di "STAFF WRITER" quando compare come qualifica dell'autore del pezzo (di solito in Italia questo non accade)?

Es. 
*"WordReference mi ha cambiato la vita! - Un viaggio nel magico mondo dei forum"*
di Arthur Lee
Staff Writer = Nostra redazione?
O magari: "dal nostro corrispondente A. L."?

Che ne dite, può andare?


----------

